# Snubbie Carry



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Over the years I have acquired several very good carry guns, however, despite the fact that many of these weapons have a larger ammo capacity or a better sight picture or fire a more powerful projectile, I still keep going back to a Smith J Frame as my regular carry weapon. 

For about 2 years now my normal carry weapon is a Smith Model 60 with a set of smooth Hogue wooden grips. I typically carry it in a Galco leather IWB holster with 125 grain hollow points and a speed strip for reloads. Before this weapon, I carried a Smith 642 for about 5 years in the same or similar holster. 

I figured since I don't normally use either a pocket holster or an ankle holster, that I might as well get the all steel snubbie, which is what led me to the Model 60.

So how many of you find that normally you leave the bigger "better" handguns at home in favor of a snubbie?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

from what i have read the S&W model 60 and the 3AT/LCP in .380
are the first two choices in CCW for a front pants pocket

if you are using an IWB holster then the Field is Wide Open!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I sold off my J-frames when I got a KelTec P3AT. I carry either that or a Glock 26 these days.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I carry a Ruger LCP or a S&M Model 60, or a S&W Airlite Ti. I carry the Model 60 in an inside waistband holster, but the other two in my front, pants pocket. On occasion I carry a S&W Model 6906, in the inside waistband holster, or a jacket pocket. I like the de-cocker safety on it. 

I consider the important aspect of concealed carry for an armed citizen as having something available when necessary; something one can shoot effectively at close range, where a citizen is mostly likely to engage in self defense. For me, the Snubbie or the LCP are quite sufficient for that purpose.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Teuthis said:


> I consider the important aspect of concealed carry for an armed citizen as having something available when necessary; something one can shoot effectively at close range, where a citizen is mostly likely to engage in self defense.


Well said. I agree completely - I just shoot the P3AT and Glock better than I do a snubby.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I qualify with my Glock 19 and I have all sorts of holsters for it but 90% of the time I carry my Smith & Wesson model 640, which I also qualify with. Most of the time I carry it in a pocket holster. I just got an ankle holster and have been trying that the past few days. I also have a nice OWB holster that works very well. 

As much as I would like to carry the larger semi-auto around, I must confess that the J frame is my choice most of the time. It is just so easy to carry and conceal.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I have tried the IWB holsters and found them not to my liking, they tend to push the gun too far back behind my hip bone for comfort.

This is my American Express (Never leave home without it) set-up, a Smith Model 19 in Don Hume holster:










It offers the comfort of six .357 Magnum rounds.

Bob Wright


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

Bob...

Where does that holster ride on you now when you carry? Srong side hip? about what position?...Just curious..

Willy


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice carry rig and weapon!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Willy D said:


> Bob...
> 
> Where does that holster ride on you now when you carry? Srong side hip? about what position?...Just curious..
> 
> Willy


I carry it on my Wright (sorry) hip, which for me, is strong side. It is well back but not as far as the IWB holsters place it. I have a Don Hume IWB that is a dandy holster, but it does not feel comfortable in the spot I prefer to carry my gun. Also, the IWB is for the small J-Frame Smith, my Model 36 or Model 442. I much prefer the larger grip afforded by the K-Framed gun.

The Eagle grips shown on the gun are perfect for me as they allow me to adjust my grip during the draw by shifting my hand slightly as the gun comes level and my hand firms up its grip. Rubber grips deny me this final adjustment. Also, the big combat grips furnished by S&W were just too big to be comfortable. They were fine for two-handed DA fire, but did not lend themselves to one-hand up-and-out- of-the holster firing.

Probably waaay more than you wanted to know.

Bob Wright


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Good information. For my j-frame snubbie I switched to a larger set of smooth wood hogue grips because I found it hard to draw and shoot my snubbie with the smaller boot grips. Also I have found that rubber grips tend to cling to clothing too much so the weapon is more likely to print with rubber grips.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I carry one these two in a Don Hume belt slider.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I use a snubbie all the time.....Taurus 85UL or a SW M642....pocket carry or IWB.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I carry one these two in a Don Hume belt slider.


I have one of those Don Hume belt slider holsters, which is very comfortable. My main objection to it is that the muzzle of my Model 36 shows below the holster. With the muzzle covered, its just leather; with the muzzle exposed its a gun barrel.

My carry is concealed by a vest, but at times that pulls up to expose leather. Leathe can be a cell-phone or billfold or any number of things. The muzzle removes all doubt.

Bob Wright


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah..I would like one to be all leather and not expose the barrel...Since I wear a brown belt, I will probably opt for the brown holster too...

Willy


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I picked up a set of those Eagle grips per Bobs recomendation when I owned a 19 for a couple of weeks. Great grips.

To answer the question, I seldom carry my snubbie. It only goes for a ride when I want deep concealment. I carry a G23 every day. I hope to get back to my Commander soon.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> I hope to get back to my Commander soon.


If you want to carry a single-shot pistol for defense, I can get you a good deal on a T/C Encore...

:mrgreen:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> If you want to carry a single-shot pistol for defense, I can get you a good deal on a T/C Encore...
> 
> :mrgreen:


:nutkick::anim_lol:


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

A 642 in a Galco IWB is comforting and yet not uncomfortable.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> If you want to carry a single-shot pistol for defense, I can get you a good deal on a T/C Encore...
> 
> :mrgreen:


That would be OK. I only need 1 shot. I am THAT GOOD.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> That would be OK. I only need 1 shot. I am THAT GOOD.


What if there are _two_ bad guys? I mean, I know you can clear malfunctions really fast because you've had so much practice, but still...


----------

